# Dragon Fly



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

*View this image on my blog
Dragon fly*


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 26, 2010)

its nice.. but nothing special.. to me atleast.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

Exposure looks good.  Needs a tighter crop though.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, one MIGHT consider a closer crop. One might just as well, though say that the grass leaf "he's" sitting on should remain intact, so the sharp part of the leaf definitely stays, but the tip does, too! And with those thoughts in mind, this photo is perfect! I really like how grass, background and the colours of the dragonfly are all the same!


----------



## w1ckedj (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with LaFoto on this one, the over all photo looks great. Sure a tighter crop would make the Dragonfly a bit more of the subject but the leaf works really well with this too.


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

i agree all of you.thanks for your comments


----------

